# Limini Bradford



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Not sure if its the right place for this. Just bought a couple of bags of beans from Limini. I'm lucky enough to only live a 10m drive from these guys so I called to see if I could collect. While I was there I had a nice chat with them picked up a couple of pointers and was able to try the coffee I was buying.

Lovely people and place. Will use again.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice to hear. I've also had the opportunity to have a lengthy discussion and sampling session on top equipment with the roaster from whom I most recently bought some beans, and some other trifling coffee-related kit... It's very interesting and of course trying the coffee at the roaster's means you've got a better idea of what to aim for.


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Exactly why I asked to try it. Benchmark.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Me too. I only live a short drive from them and have called over before. Lovely people and a brilliant set-up.


----------



## YouriV (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad you had a good welcome







sorry I missed you, hopefully meet you next time


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Great service yet again today.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm about to order their Indian Monsooned Malabar and their house espresso blend. Anyone tried these / have a view?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

MM from Limini is my usual drink, Limini blend is a good IMHO

Ian


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

I currently have the Cameroon Mbapit as my favourite blend.. long may this Limited Edition continue!

Kata has also been a regular. Both grand for espresso / long black, even pour over at work!

Always a friendly welcome when you walk through the door, and a few times I've had a taste of something different or new just to help me on my way to work. They also do mail order, really helpful on the phone.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Changed my mind. Ordered 500g of each of the following:

- Indian Monsooned Malabar - just sounds exotic

- MBAPIT - I'm imagining something a little like CoffeeCompass Ethiopian Natural Cherry which I love.

- Rwantamala - sounds like fruit ice cream so may be a bit out of my comfort zone but I'm dead curious

Should see me through the Christmas holiday which will be spent up a mountain in France. Given that there is currently more snow in my snow globe than there is on the mountain right now, this coffee may be my redemption.

If you have any suggested recipes, I'd be grateful to read them. This is my first Limini order. I'll be using Vesuvius until I go, then an aeropress or drip.


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

'up a mountain in France'.. a euphemism for totally tripping on caffeine?

I know eyedee prefers a less acidic coffee, and the Mbapit is a sort of sweeter, more fruity but full blend. Not had chance to taste the Rwantamala yet, but Bex seemed quite excited about it last time I was there. i'd say you have a good spread of blends there, and a decent amount of each to get a good taste test.

Have fun!


----------

